# [SOLVED] Wifi slow and Ethernet not detected

## sian

Dear all,

I changed home and changed my internet provider.

Now Wifi works but is very very slow. Ping to www.yahoo.fr takes 48 ms per packet !

The problem is that I am unable to use my ethernet card...

ifconfig does not provide eth0.

What can I do ?

lspci gives :

00:04:0 Ethernet controller: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] SiS900 PCI Fast Ehernet (rev 91)

thanks in advance

----------

## eccerr0r

Just 48ms per packet? I get >160ms RTT and it's not way too bad.

What did you change other than your ISP?

Likely

- Your DNS servers are not set up properly anymore

- Possibly mucked with your /etc/conf.d/net file improperly?

Are you using DHCP? Is it setting your options properly?

Did you change your network adaptor?

----------

## sian

Thanks for your answer. Presently I write from a Windows laptop and test from time to time the link with Gentoo.

On Windows, this is fast. On Gentoo very slow... So for me this is not the line but a configuration problem on my Gentoo.

I compiled my kernel to add sis900 so that I can turn on eth0.

my /etc/conf.d/net is :

 *Quote:*   

> iface_eth0="dhcp"
> 
> dhcpcd_eth0=""

 

I copied the net.eth1 to net.eth0 and I got an IP adress.

This is still slow, so no problem with the wifi. I think a problem of config.

netstat -n gives :

 *Quote:*   

> 192.168.1.0           *            255.255.255.0           U            0 0          0 eth0
> 
> loopback                   *             255.0.0.0               U              0 0           0 lo
> 
> default                      192.168.1.1   0.0.0.0          UG              0 0            0     eth0
> ...

 

what can I check ?

----------

## eccerr0r

A lot of the time the ethernet address ends up changing from run to run due to udevd thinking a new adaptor was installed, usually due to detecting a different MAC address.  Fixing /etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-net.rules to make ethernet adaptors bind to specific ethX devices fixes that problem.

But now I'm at a loss at what's "slow".  I don't think my connection isn't that bad despite my fairly long latency.

Your machine is picking up a private network from your router.  What is your router returning, is it even updating your files properly?  /etc/resolv.conf?  My guess at the DNS resolution is due to the fact your pings are fairly fast, so likely name resolution is at the root of the problem but it would be nice to clarify "slow"...

----------

## sian

Hello,

I check the udev file and the MAC address is linked to eth0.

I modified the DNS in /etc/resolv.conf and dhcp changed it again to 192.168.1.1

When I say it is slow, firefox doesnot show webpages because of timeout.

I can see only the google fist page. That very strange...

----------

## sian

Can it be something with services ?

----------

## sian

In fact I had to add net.ipv4.tcp_window_scaling=0 to /etc/sysctl and do /sbin/sysctl -p

----------

